# Best jump poll!



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

*Poll for: Best jump!*

This is the poll for Best jump thread! I will post the link because alot of people posted more than one picture.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/best-jump-35548/

The deadline for the voting will be November 15th!

~Alyssa


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

voting for silke ;D


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I vote for Silke. Really lovely jump. = )


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i voted Silke im in love with the pony!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I voted for Silke... she tucks really well


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

even though its over i say silke


----------

